# Anyone know of an iron fortified oatmeal out there?



## rocketgirl96 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,
My son is 15 months old and he was anemic at about 9 months. The doctor put him on an iron supplement until he was about 12 months. Since then, he has not had any iron supplements, but I've still been worried about his iron levels so I've been giving him baby oatmeal in the mornings for breakfast. I'd like to get him on a more regular kind of oatmeal since I think the baby oatmeal tastes horrible and looks weird, but I can't seem to find any iron fortified oatmeals on the market (besides ones made specifically for babies). Any ideas?

Thanks,
Christine


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

I would just make sure you're feeding your son lots of high-iron foods and foods which aid in the absoption of iron. This site seems to have some good info...

http://www.bloodbook.com/iron-foods.html


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

A great way to add iron to oatmeal is to grind up some nuts/seeds in a coffee grinder or blender -- sunflower and pumpkin seeds are high in iron, almonds are good too. Just stir them into cooked oatmeal. if you serve with a vitamin C food (add fresh strawberries or fruit to the oatmeal) it will increase the absorption. Also, add a little blackstrap molasses to sweeten the oatmeal -- it's super high in iron.


----------

